# Cthulhu - Lovecraft Month



## BreakingMyself (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's a Cthulhu I drew and shaded with Promarkers, I thought it would be a valid addition for Lovecraft Month!


----------



## moderan (Aug 7, 2013)

I dunno. Looks kinda "steampunk Cthulhu". Decent effort, but has little of the characteristics as originally described.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 7, 2013)

It's unfortunate that anything with tentacles is tied to steampunk in some way, thats the only possible connection I see really. 

I guess it's all a matter of perspective, the original descriptions of Cthulhu are quite vague (some people have said that Lovecrafts own sketch doesn't match their own envisioning) so I just drew what I wanted.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2013)

It reminds me of that early twentieth century and prior, Japanese art (don't know what you call it), very stylized. Not the content, but the style.


----------



## moderan (Aug 7, 2013)

Naw, it's the ripped-up wings and so on. The original descriptions are not vague at all. ""A monster of vaguely anthropoid outline, but with an octopus-like head  whose face was a mass of feelers, a scaly, rubbery-looking body,  prodigious claws on hind and fore feet, and long, narrow wings behind."[SUP][6][/SUP] The word vague is used to describe the torso.
Lovecraft's sketch looked like this:





He wasn't much of an artist.

I'm not saying that your thing is bad..and of course you're free to imagine and produce things as you see fit.

I've always thought this painting came close to my vision:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2013)

I sort of 'liked' not having a definite image in my mind- the vaguely anthropoid was enough for me. Something about him (it?) being of two (multiple?) worlds and the one we're not 'supposed' to see...


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 7, 2013)

Even the description you gave is just one characters view point, how _they_ perceived Cthulhu, and it still seems quite vague to me.

"A pulpy, tentacled head surmounted a grotesque and scaly body with rudimentary wings." Is the description given from another character. You could literally draw out hundreds of varying depictions of Cthulhu, still within the constraints of the above.

That painting is great, much better than anything I could do!

Thanks Kevin, I've actually done some modern takes on stylised Japanese art. I'll try and find the one based on an Oni Demon and upload it.


----------



## thejdubb02 (Sep 8, 2013)

moderan said:


> I dunno. Looks kinda "steampunk Cthulhu". Decent effort, but has little of the characteristics as originally described.



Totally, I love the weathered wings for sure.  Nice job.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a creature I wish to come face to face with.  Good job, BreakingMyself.


----------

